
Telegram: You Can Build Your Own Powerful Communications Channel on Telegram - MoradSTR
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/how-you-can-build-your-own-powerful-communications-channel-stern/
======
MoradSTR
How I use Telegram channel (broadcast communication) to promote the local tech
industry, have delegation meet local experts, connect people and create a real
impact.

I voluntarily launched and now manage this channel with the Israeli Ministry
of Foreign Affairs.

